# What would say to my 44 year old friend?



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a friend who tried with various donors for 11 years.  She gave up about 18 months ago and then this morning called me out of the blue.  She was confused and upset as she is having second thoughts.  She never tried any medical intervention and was always dead set against it.

Maybe my attempts (DIUI 3 times and 2 ICSI so far) are what has made her re-think but she wants to know the options.  Because of diary and holiday clashes we aren't meeting for 2 weeks but I wonder what anyone of here would say to her.

I plan to explain there are several options but in her place I would go straight for ICSI.  She knows nothing about her body insofar as whether her eggs are ok.  She did have all the usual NHS tests years ago and her tubes are fine, she ovulates, her womb is healthy so there are no glaring reasons and the Drs always shrugged and said they don't know why.

Any ideas how I can best help her?  I think her partner is completely with her on this.

Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would also encourage her to go for a check up just so she knows where she stands (there is the Agora clinic in Hove that would probably be able to help with the tests) - and have the basic checks FSH, LH prolactin, oestrodial and day 21 progesterone. or an AMH test.
Wishing you both good luck
L x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i would also suggest she goes to have all the tests done, and see where she is these days.

hope that chat goes well.

ax


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, she will need to get all of her tests re done to a) understand where she is at from a fertility perspective and b) as the clinic she chooses will have her have them anyway which will delay the process..  

Given her age I think she will need to go straight to ICSI as you suggest..

Good luck!


----------

